# Hey Tbyrne..Do you guys have the SLO Loudmouth 1 system in stock, and how much?



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was going to drive up from Pa next week and buy it


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

I doubt he will, im pretty sure he has to order the stuff, after you make the order. I bet he has zero overhead. I could be wrong, but when my z28 friend orders his stuff, it takes forever cause tbyne has to order the stuff for him. Around x-mas slp does 10% off, and free shipping, if you can wait. hahaha :cheers


----------



## RADIO (Jun 30, 2006)

Try pm'ing them, you'll get a faster response.:cheers


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Zero overhead sure would be nice at times but we usually have about $200k worth of products in stock (mostly the popular part numbers). You didn't way what year your car is. Which part # are you looking for? 

Thanks!











*ORDER LINE - 1-877-4-TBYRNE (1-877-482-9763)
E-MAIL - [email protected] *

*CHECK OUR WEBSITE FOR CURRENT SPECIALS and PRICE MATCH PLUS POLICY! *

*WE HAVE YOUR FORCED INDUCTION NEEDS COVERED WITH - ATI, VORTECH AND MAGNUSON SUPERCHARGERS ALONG WITH STS TURBOS!*


----------



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

SLP 31560 or 31561

loudmouth or loudmouth 2


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

Don't have those right now but we do have a bunch of the 31061-

Exhaust System, 2004 GTO "Loud Mouth II" w/PowerFlo-X Crossover Pipe


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmm...*

Not working out of your house garage anymore I see - Buisness must be GOOD or as Tony the Tiger would say GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT...


----------



## tbyrne (Feb 26, 2005)

There was a building on the same property that was used for the business years ago. Been at the new location for awhile. My old house was leveled, added onto the foundation and oversized Colonial was built. Had that attached to garage. I kept the two lifts in there for my personal use so I don't have to goto the shop to work on my toys. 

Been doing ok


----------



## Zorro (Jul 26, 2006)

*+++++*

Super - sounds like your doing well. I just sent you a message asking about the best LT's and the such - I'm in VT now - Let's see I'll test your memory, I used to have a 1997 Camaro SS, 2003 ZO6 you sold me some stingers, a 2003 Sonic blue Lightning, was in the LE field with the State... came to pick up merchandise and visit your shop a couple of times - first name Mike.:seeya:


----------

